# vaginal breech video



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

I've been watching birth videos on youtube, thought I'd share this one, a vaginal breech birth. :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogWRi...elated&search=


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

wow! I'm always amazed at births but wow.

It did make me laugh that it's categorized as 'How To/DIY"


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

its always cool to see vaginal breeches, but yikes!!! that midwife/doctor/whoever was rough!


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
its always cool to see vaginal breeches, but yikes!!! that midwife/doctor/whoever was rough!









Yeah, the woman sounded like the Doc pulled the head a little before she was pushing for it. Dang it really looked like she was pushing on her back!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Sheesh, I have to sign-up and log-in to see it. Wonder if bugmenot has a login for youtube.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for this! Definitely a rough practitioner though I too said, out loud, "hey don't pull on that baby!" And the poor mama on her back... dumb. What language were they speaking? This is what Mary Cronk would call a "breech extraction" as opposed to a breech "birth".

Has everybody seen Psalm & Zoya? it's UC twins & the 2nd is a footling breech - very different from this.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

OOOOH, so THAT'S what newborn baby poo looks like!!!!























Great video, thank you!


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth&Bunnies* 
Dang it really looked like she was pushing on her back!

Yes. I will never understand the medical establishment.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

It is so bizarre to me. The protocol for "delivering" a breech in North America (and many other places evidently) is mama in lithotomy, usually with a great big episiotomy. In Canada, the "hands off the breech" rule applies from the birth of the navel until they see the nape of the neck. They usually help the legs and arms come through, but then it is believed that teh baby should be allowed to "hang" because it ensures the tucked chin that brings the head out safely. Once they see the nape of the neck, they're supposed to take hold of the chin to ensure it stays tucked.

Truth be told, when you do international research, this is pretty much all as unnecessary as any other "routine" birth intervention. Michel Odent says the only thing he insists upon for breech delivery is that the mama be in an assisted squat to open the pelvis. Mary Cronk (and from her lead, many or most other MWs in teh UK) catches breeches in whatever position the mama chooses, and if the mama isn't sure, hands & knees tends to be the recommended position. the shape of the uterus keeps the chin tucked, as long as it was tucked in the first place... breech stargazers tend to be more trouble in delivery and IMO would be a reasonable medical indication for the *mama* to choose c/s instead of delivering vaginally. The "hanging" thing, again, not so important since if the head is tucked already, it'll stay tucked by virtue of the shape of the uterus, and so long as nobody pulls on the baby there's no particular threat to the spinal cord. My favorite Mary Cronk quote is "the best thing a doctor can do when delivering a breech is to get a very tall beer, or a very hot cup of tea, sit on a stool facing the corner, and drink it very slowly." Her belief, and I am convinced she's right, is that most problems with breech delivery are CAUSED by breech "management" and if you leave the birth completely alone, it'll be just fine.


----------



## junamoss (Jun 24, 2004)

We had a breech at work the other day. I know that the mom labored for hours and the OB broke her water at 8-9 cms. Still thought baby was vertex. Then came the hand full o mec. They took her to OR and she was able to deliver breech. She was 16 and a g2. I am so glad that this breech was hidden...she would have been a section immediately. The vulva on the baby was so ouchy...It was the presenting part. Luckily, our OB works in a family practice clinic and they tend to keep hands off moms who are making progress. They will wait to AROM until they are closer to delivery.
The next day we had a footling. Same OB, went to section.


----------



## AMagicalWishxoxo (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh dear GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

<33 Italy


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junamoss* 
We had a breech at work the other day. I know that the mom labored for hours and the OB broke her water at 8-9 cms. Still thought baby was vertex. Then came the hand full o mec. They took her to OR and she was able to deliver breech. She was 16 and a g2. I am so glad that this breech was hidden...she would have been a section immediately. The vulva on the baby was so ouchy...It was the presenting part. Luckily, our OB works in a family practice clinic and they tend to keep hands off moms who are making progress. They will wait to AROM until they are closer to delivery.
The next day we had a footling. Same OB, went to section.

Cindy I am so thrilled to hear that there are practices delivering breeches. It makes me want to laugh and cry all at the same time. Did the footling go to section because it was a footling rather than frank, or were there other factors?

xo Robin


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

wow that was amazing, I have heard the 'hang' practice is suppose to be the way to do it but since they don't teach breech vaginal birth in med school anymore it's amazing that she got to birth that way anyway. OB did look a little rough though


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

Having birthed a frank breech baby I am fascinated by breech birth. I have mine on video but need to get it on dvd so I can share it. The ob in the video was a lot gentler than some videos I have seen. He didn't pull on the baby for the shoulders, they were released as mom pushed and as far as the mom's reaction to the head being born it is completely normal. I remember the feeling of my baby's head and pushing her head out was the most intense experience, I made the exact same sound (I had a very gentle birth with an amazing midwife). The feeling of being "full" and then the baby's head releasing in a breech birth is extremely intense. In head first births, birthing the head is intense but the baby's body is still there and the vagina closes down much more gradually as the shoulders/hips/legs are born.

Thank you for sharing this video.
Sarah


----------

